# How to bulk up stool?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pumpkin seems to work for both diarrhoea and constipation and would add bulk, but might also soften the faeces. I feed raw/home cooked - Poppy has tiny poos but never seems to have gland problems because they are firm. I suppose the answer is to try it and see.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Tiny poops means there is less filler in the food = good! Has Timi ever had problems with anal glands before? If not, I won't worry about it. 

As fjm stated, pumpkin works for both constipation and diarrhea, it will bulk up the stool, also contains potassium, Vit. A + C + B6, magnesium and iron. We should all eat more pumpkin!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You want bulky stools, not hard and small. Narrow stools don't press against the anal glands very well. Big, bulky but somewhat firm do. Fiber...from plants and grains is what makes bulk. Too much soluble fiber takes away too many nutrients with it as it leaves the body. But some is a good thing. So, all these scare tactics about grains, corn etc are exaggerated imo. UNLESS....they're used to replace other essential nutrients. Some indigestible fiber has some real benefits. 

The Benefits of Dog Food Fiber (Part 1)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You want bulky stools, not hard and small. Narrow stools don't press against the anal glands very well. Big, bulky but somewhat firm do. Fiber...from plants and grains is what makes bulk. Too much soluble fiber takes away too many nutrients with it as it leaves the body. But some is a good thing. So, all these scare tactics about grains, corn etc are exaggerated imo. UNLESS....they're used to replace other essential nutrients. Some indigestible fiber has some real benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> The Benefits of Dog Food Fiber (Part 1)



I agree that she should have a bulkier firm stool. She did have bulkier stools with Merrick grain free kibble, so there must be some other source of fiber in it, but she also gains weight that she doesn't need on it, and the portion size is too small and not satisfying for her. I like the food that she is eating, just need to figure out what to add to it to increase her stool size...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Green beans, cooked; green peas, cooked; baked sweet potato; baked white potato; carrots, cooked or raw; and of course pumpkin.

All of these would work well, and as she is so small, it won't take much to bulk up the poo.

My Iris has eaten EVO nearly all her life and her poos are small and skinny. She will be 13 tomorrow and her anal glands are just dandy!


----------

